# Austins 65 gallon build



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I set this tank up with some cool tree fern I found at a local mom and pop shop. I borrowed the cork mosaic look to fill in the spaces since the tree fern was irregular in shape. Some pieces were really thick and I like how it turned out. I have three micro orchid clippings (epidendrum mathewsii, pleurothallis costaricensis, trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes) one variety of neoregelia (ed prince), two varieties of microgramma (heterophylla, nitida) two variety's of small peperomias (emarginella, some costa Rican species) one tillandsia, cissus amazonica, and hemionitis palmata.

Egg crate false bottom with just over a five gallon volume below it. ABG (their modified version) from NEherp. Some NEherp moss mix and a small portion of the BJ moss. Ghost wood and a cork branch. I think that's about it. Lightins is a 3w snakeeyes model 150 watt with some rgb and warm white strips added.

Can't post a pic from my phone but will soon!

The tortuguero are amazing!! Blood red with nice blue feet and legs  From Nabors recent import.

Thanks!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Not the best shots but it's an idea. Only been up and runnin for a month and a half. Just added frogs.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

I would add a few cuttings of ficus and more broms, for the rest your tank has a great potential. Nice choice of frogs, congratulations!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Thanks! Yeah I couldn't decide on the more broms issue, these are throwing pups already and I didn't want to over crowd the tank or have too many different types. But I have some tiger cub in another tank that I am contemplating as an addition. I want to keep the tiger banded variety's only in this tank.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

I agree with you. I also love a few species of plants (and broms) in a viv - it has a more natural look! But your light is so much, so you can put some other plant, as ficus (I love background covered with ficus spp.) and some other neos of the same species in this viv.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Well, I added a tiger cub. Still matches the ed prince with the banding and should color up in a couple months under that light.

Now I risk going on a brom bender 

I have some philodendron micans too, maybe I should add some, hmm?

Thanks!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

I think your viv is big enough for Philodendron spp. Now I do not know the size of micans, but you can add some cuttings. Eventually you can always trim it.
I prefer put in my vivs plant with small leaf in the background (ie ficus spp.) and just ahead pothos, ie plants with broad leaves, where frogs like to stay and also often lay eggs.
This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Here is a slightly better picture. Hopefully this weekend I have some time to locate my camera cord so I can upload some good photos. These are from my phone. Updated with the bromeliad addition, the tiger cub, it should color up over the next few months  Not sure if it is in its final placement.

And a few pictures of the inhabitants. I really like these frogs!!! They are good size too  compared to my bastimentos.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Almost forgot, found this guy the other day  another awesome animal!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*



austin said:


> Almost forgot, found this guy the other day  another awesome animal!


What is it?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*



rigel10 said:


> What is it?


Its an Eastern American Toad, Bufo americanus americanus, on my driveway.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Thanks, I apologize for my ignorance about frogs that are not dart frogs.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Photo update, all planted, the only thing I may add is some P. Burle Marx Fantasy. Not really sure it would do anything for this tank though, I just like that plant and don't have any yet.

Wow I really need a better camera...


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

I can't wait to see what those tree fern panels look like in about six months!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Thanks, alot of the the sphagnum is turning green with algae or something and some has actual new sphag growth! I have a little BJ moss in there and some NEherp moss mix, just a little though because I want to see what the panels sprout themselves.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

These broms are gorgeous! Where are the frogs?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

The frogs are in there but I tell you what, they are hiders! I only see them a couple times a week, I need to get a good shot of them this weekend. They are doing well and very pretty.

Thanks, I am happy with how the broms have worked out!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

The only bummer is that I haven't really been able to get my cissus amazonica to grow very well. I think it is being exposed to too much light. It is rooted in the substrate but climbed the background, however, the leaves are faded and small.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Wondering if anyone else picked up any of the tortuguero imports? If so how have they behaved for you? Mine have been quite shy.


----------



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*



austin said:


> Wondering if anyone else picked up any of the tortuguero imports? If so how have they behaved for you? Mine have been quite shy.


It might be because the middle of the tank is a bit bare. Especially with a deep tank


I would add some plants in the middle area along with a large piece of wood or something and they will definitely appreciate the extra cover, most small animals avoid wide open areas as that is how they get eaten 

Looks good so far though


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*



skoomd said:


> It might be because the middle of the tank is a bit bare. Especially with a deep tank
> 
> 
> I would add some plants in the middle area along with a large piece of wood or something and they will definitely appreciate the extra cover, most small animals avoid wide open areas as that is how they get eaten
> ...


Yep that's about what I figure as well. Just going to have to wait for it to grow in, I am not adding any more plants (other than a P. Burle Marx fantasy, on its way as we speak) or hardscape. Thank you for the suggestion though 

I am toying with the idea of swapping out these guys with my trio of bastimentos. I think they would appreciate the space (currently in a 20 gal) and are a much bolder group of frogs.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Tortuguero build*

Did a little remodel over the weekend.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Basti build*

Better picture finally I have the picture thing figured out, thanks Scott! 

I am not sure I like what I did with the hard scape in this tank yet... 

I did out my Tortuguero in a new tank though and upgraded my basti trios enclosure size. Everyone seems happy. Guess I need to change the thread title now...


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Male and one of the females.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

The hard scape looks great, no need to second guess yourself. 
If I may give you some constructive criticism I would move the bromeliads a little closer to the top since they get a bit obstructed by the tree fern trunk, but that's just me.
The trunk would look great with some _Microgramma_ or similar trailing fern creeping over it.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh man the tank looks great already. That tree fern trunk is BEGGING to be epiphyte heaven though . I can already see the orchids and mosses and ferns taking over that thing.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you both! Actually I just placed a small cutting with maybe 8 leaves or so about 2" long of microgramma heterophylla near the lower end of the tree fern trunk. Hopefully it climbs up! I have had a really hard time getting this cutting to establish... It's been about that size for months. The M. nitida is doing nicely though.

Another pic of my male. Calls non-stop. Very active frogs  behind him my Billbergia "Darth Vader" is growing and starting to color up! Can't wait to see it as it grows.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice, viv and frogs! I'd like to see your Tortugueros, viv and frogs.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Rigel, 

Thanks! Here you go, the Tortuguero are getting bolder but are still pretty skittish hard to get good pictures, I need to get some updated ones.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have Bribri and they are also on the skittish side among pums. Hard to see them, hard to take pics.
But not so my Blue Jeans.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I want some bribri 

Yeah pretty frogs, I think that thier shyness will change with time.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is the Microgramma heterophylla I moved onto the trunk. I hope it establishes.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: austins 65 gallon Basti build*



austin said:


>


What are the larger leaves you're using for leaf litter?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Sea grape.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I grow a lot of the Microgramma Heterophylla myself and have found that it does best in lower light areas. When the light is too bright the leaf tips burn, the foliage becomes very pale and the growth slows. It may do better mounted on the side of the trunk or shaded by something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Rearranged broms, I am thinking I picked a Brom that was just too large, but pretty...


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I made some changes, different smaller broms, moved the microgramma nitida and orchids to the log, and added a few clippings of marcgravia and monstera. Also moved the P. Burl Marx fantasy. I like it more this way.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks good! The size of your viv allows you a wide choice of plants, small or large.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

love what you did with that tree fern .. 

Hit that thing with more water. Whats drainage like. If you have the tank drilled for drainage, i'd mist it heavily and keep it moist, the plants/moss will thank you. Especially the Broms. 

~Jon


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

JonRich said:


> love what you did with that tree fern ..
> 
> Hit that thing with more water. Whats drainage like. If you have the tank drilled for drainage, i'd mist it heavily and keep it moist, the plants/moss will thank you. Especially the Broms.
> 
> ~Jon


Thanks Jon!

Unfortunately I did not drill it for drainage, only a false bottom eggcrate setup. It has capacity for five gallons of drainage in the tank, then I would have to siphon. I mist about a half to 3/4 of a gallon every two weeks. I must it by hand and the ventilation obliterates any real excess water build up. So I am trying to mist more. I am slowly getting some green on certain sections of the panels


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I removed some plants, out of the lower left hand corner, moved the costaricensis to the mid-upper left back corner (off of the log), and added a few smaller broms (Joao Marcio) to the right side wall, added an N. Rubrifolia to the log, repositioned some M. nitida and the Burle Marx fantasy. Still waiting for my Marcgravia Suriname and Monstera Bocas deal Toro to start climbing, though they are both officially rooted now  

This will be the final plant selection for this tank, save a Philodendron Chinchamayense I have coming this week.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Where did you get your Burle Marx fantasy?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I got a really nice cutting from Spaff, great plant!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Split this trio up today, 65 gallons wasn't enough to stop the females from constantly harassing each other... Also made a final, really final this time, plant change. Little pic of male in his new hangout spot. Actually I am taking out the two small Joao Marcio near the top of the log.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

austin said:


> Split this trio up today, 65 gallons wasn't enough to stop the females from constantly harassing each other... Also made a final, really final this time, plant change. Little pic of male in his new hangout spot. Actually I am taking out the two small Joao Marcio near the top of the log.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's your moss growth on those tree fern panels? Do you like the tree fern panels? I am starting a large tank soon and I wanna do 70%ish back in tree fern panels in hopes of sweet moss/fern/plant growth. Tank looks great by the way. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I have areas where moss is starting to take hold. I really didn't add much to start with but I've got some spontaneous growth starting in a few areas. My humidity varies from 65%-85% and most of the time is on the lower end of the range. That coupled with the fact that this tank has only been running for about six months means the moss growth has been slow but what is there is nice compact growth and I think I have about four kinds of easily distinguishable mosses. In short I am very happy with it!

Also I did trade the Joao Marcio for some Microgramma ferns.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Got my bromeliad from tropiflora (superball x pauciflora #4), Dicranoglossum panamense, Pleurothallis talpinarioides, & Philodendron verrucosum. 

The tree fern is now starting to get a pretty rapid spread of moss going too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike5401 (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking good, tank is really taking shape. Nice job!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What kind of moss do you have in this? It looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Damon Ryan said:


> What kind of moss do you have in this? It looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! It's pretty much all spontaneous growth though so I can't really make a recommendation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Tank update after some rearrangements. Wanted broms from Panama/CR, got em  Thanks Antone!










More recently after a little bit more adjustment and a new light fixture, still need to suspend the light from the ceiling to increase the spread, doing that tonight. The old light was way to strong, even at 50% it was "miniaturizing" a lot of the plants, slightly burning others. This should be a lot better.










Also rebuilding my screen vent to double the size of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice! So what's the new light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/283249-adding-uvb.html

Thank you! Here are the lights I used, I have a pretty nice description in a 5 post thread.










I may leave the T5HO UVB on all the time for this tank (12 hrs is all the time..., just when the other lights are on too) since it's only the UVB 5.0 and I have it suspended about 30" above the floor of the tank. I figure there will be plenty of opportunity for the frogs to avoid the UVB at that strength and distance. Or I will punch it up to the 10.0 bulb and shorten the time to one or two hours. We will see, I may end up just running this 5.0 for four hours at mid-day too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

A lot of activity in here! Finally! 










Tad transport.










And a second developing clutch, hope fully from the other female.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Got to watch the other female sit on the eggs and pick up a tadpole, really cool!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

